# Any Fire HD on Sale?



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

OK so me and my husband want to upgrade from our old iPad 2 to a new tablet. We were thinking of the Kindle Fire HD either 7 inch or 8 inch. Is the Fire HD on sale? From anywhere? I know the regular Fire 7 inch is on sale for $35.00 but it's not the HD model. And we want something with higher specs then the iPad 2.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think it is what you want, but the HD6 appears to be going for $69, a $30 discount.



This is the 8 GB version, don't count on storing a lot of video...


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I'm looking for a bigger screen. Either 7, or 8. The 10 inch is too big.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Not to be a brand heretic, but there are some good deals on the iPad Air and Mini today.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

What's the price range on them? And which sites having the sale? Might take a look


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I suspect that you won't find the current Fires to have 'higher specs'. You'd have to compare but, for the price, I'd be surprised.  There are probably better android tablets if that's the way you want to go, from Nexus or Samsung.

Also, know that any apps your bought for your iPad won't work on the Fire -- or any other android device.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.zdnet.com/article/best-black-friday-2015-sales-for-apple-ipad-air-ipad-mini-tablets-updated/

You might check the iPad mini or iPad Air at the article above. Or look at store ads for Best Buy, Staples or Target. You can probably get the sale online and avoid the madhouse.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

We are upgrading from a iPad 2 so anything at this point would have higher specs then that.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

One of them, I think Walmart, has the ipad Mini 2 for $199. That's the one I would get, were I in the market for an ipad.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I have an Amazon Rewards Visa card (a regular Visa - not an Amazon "store" card) and got an email a few days ago that I can get 25% off any one Fire tablet. I might have to upgrade my 6" to an 8"...


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I have an Amazon Rewards Visa card (a regular Visa - not an Amazon "store" card) and got an email a few days ago that I can get 25% off any one Fire tablet. I might have to upgrade my 6" to an 8"...


I received this offer as well. It also includes Kindle or Paperwhite. We will definitely use the discount for one of those products.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

The HD 8 just went on sale from $149.99 to $129.99 - 2 days after I used the Amazon Visa code to get 25% off the $149.99. I'm wondering if someone has a Visa code but haven't used it yet, can you see if you can get the cart to show 25% off the new price of $129.99? I'm assuming the answer is yes, since just about all the kindles are on sale now, so the 25% off code would be useless if you couldn't use it on a device that is on sale.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Eltanin, contact Kindle customer service - can't hurt to try. They may give you the difference back. Be sure you contact Kindle CS, not the general Amazon CS. The number is on these boards somewhere.


----------

